# Why are topics being moved?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wanted to let everyone that recently several topics in the Cafe have been moved to different forums. This is not because anyone did anything wrong, this was done merely to keep all of the topics discussion in their appropriate forums. Topics such as "Cooking for crew and staff" are better place in our Inside Scoop forum which is devoted to industry topics such as this.

No big deal, no cause for alarm, just trying to keep our topics with the right forums. As the Cafe community gets bigger and bigger it will be very important for topics to be placed in the correct forum. If you feel that we need to modify the forums or create a new one then please let us know by emailing us at : [email protected]

[This message has been edited by Nicko (edited September 29, 2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

No problem Nicko. Thanks for letting us know. And here I was all set to cause alarm!


----------

